# 2009



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

What was your favourite song/movie/memory?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> What was your favourite song/movie/memory?


Song = Bad Boys
Movie = Mamma mia (or was that last year??)
Memory = seeing Sister Act the Musical (at the London Palladian) with my wife on our wedding Anniversary . . . 

what are yours ??????


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Guys

Favourite song: You are not alone - Michael Jackson I know its not from 2009 but it the song I last heard when I saw my husband

Favourite Movie: Slumdog Millionaire

Favourite Memory - The deaf security guard at the English Consulate who decided to shout to the world and its mother that I was there to get married

Micki



MaidenScotland said:


> What was your favourite song/movie/memory?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Song... now don't laugh but I am into line dancing so my favourite song every year is Black Velvet 
Film... Angels and Demons
Memory... My granddaughter asking me if I had to jump out of the way of dinasours when I was going to school.

Deaf guard.... At ramadan just before iftar I was standing near a security guard in the street outside City Stars when a car stopped to give him his Iftar. the guard talked in sign to that car and then to the next 3 then his friend shouted on him and he shouted back, hold on there is someone else I am expecting lol


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Deaf guard.... At ramadan just before iftar I was standing near a security guard in the street outside City Stars when a car stopped to give him his Iftar. the guard talked in sign to that car and then to the next 3 then his friend shouted on him and he shouted back, hold on there is someone else I am expecting lol


Lol

For me:
Song: Scorpions - Lonely nights (I know it's an old song but has good memories for me this year)
Film: Harry Potter and the half blood price 
Memory: My memory is not great, but last night will stick out in my mind when my daughter was hanging out the car window when were parked waiting. A car pulled up beside us, when the driver got out she waved and said "hi". He then, like most Egyptian guys do with young kids, couldn't resist playing and cooing over her. She then turned to me and said "who's that?". Lol, I had to smile. Made more funny by the fact she is not yet two and not speaking properly yet. Probably you had to be there.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Sam said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> Song: Scorpions - Lonely nights (I know it's an old song but has good memories for me this year)
> ...


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

Song: 
Jason Mraz - I'm Yours

Movie: 
Honestly 2009 is a weak movie year! I simply do not have any favorite movies. I saw two good comedy movies including the Hangover and I love you, man!
I still have a lot of movies to watch on my list including: the new harry potter movie, avatar, fantastic mr. fox, invictus, an education, the road and up in the air.

Memory:
Breaking a glass door..... I will forever remember it (mainly because I have so many damn scars to prove it).


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MensEtManus said:


> Song:
> Jason Mraz - I'm Yours
> 
> Movie:
> ...




Ohh those glass doors should be banned... same thing happend to my son when he was 9 years old glass door broke and shattered all over him. luckily he was wearing a hard hat (my husband was an engineer so we had hats lying around) and the damage was done to his body and not his head and face.. the hat took the brunt of the damage it was full of glass shards.

What happened to you man?


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

I am still asking myself that very same question on a daily basis for almost everything. What happened to me?


----------

